# bring car from ireland to australia cork-melbourne.



## teamdaly (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi,
has anyone bothered bringing a vechile from Ireland to Australia and the sort of costs involved. The only reason is it is a Landrover bought during the 'Celtic Tiger' and I would have to give it away as we are in recession and the new car tax laws etc. Ball park figures would be great, cork-mebourne


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

If you put the car in your container then the cost of transporting a car in included in that. We imported our Ford Mustang from the UK to Australia last year. 

Depending on whether your car is thought to be a luxury there may be luxury car tax to pay. 

Tyres may need to be cleaned or new ones fitted. 

See here for more info:
importing a motor vehicle

The other thing is getting the car on the road in the state you are moving to - check out the registration requirements for that state. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## teamdaly (Dec 3, 2008)

kaz101 said:


> If you put the car in your container then the cost of transporting a car in included in that. We imported our Ford Mustang from the UK to Australia last year.
> 
> Depending on whether your car is thought to be a luxury there may be luxury car tax to pay.
> 
> ...







thanks, much appreciated.


----------

